# How do you kill black knot?



## fubar2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got an answer for this maybe a year ago, did a search but couldn't find it. I have plumb trees that I was told had black knot. Whoever answered my question said how to treat it. I was told to cut the knots and spray it with something in the spring. I can't for the life of me remember what it was I was suppose to spray with. Does anybody know what it is to use? It may have began with M but I'm not sure. Thanks in advance to anyone who answers this.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 11, 2011)

Black Knot can be MINIMIZED by pruning out the cankers (as many as possible, w/o disfiguring the tree) and treating w/Thiophanate Methyl (Clearys 3336, T-Storm and others) 2 to 3 times from mid spring to early summer. The cankers release spores that continue to infect the tree.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> Black Knot can be MINIMIZED by pruning out the cankers (as many as possible, w/o disfiguring the tree) and treating w/Thiophanate Methyl (Clearys 3336, T-Storm and others) 2 to 3 times from mid spring to early summer. The cankers release spores that continue to infect the tree.


 
Thank you very much.


----------

